# tully gorge information



## affroalex (May 19, 2010)

hi all

i have a few days off work next week and have lanned to go up to tlly gorge, i have read that there are alot of scrubbys up there and would love to go for a look as there one of my favourite snakes and as i only live about an hour an a half away, its easy to get to. but i just have a few questions as to how do i actually get into it, and where abouts would be the best place to see some scubbys, up the top of the gorge or the end.


----------



## Waterrat (May 19, 2010)

This is not the best time of the year to look for scrubbies in the gorge. July - August is the best time, it's the mating season. The access to the gorge itself is difficult as the power station is fenced off all the way to the river. If the water level is low, you can walk up but if the power station decides to release water while you're negotiating the rocks at the entrance to the gorge, you're dead. There is some kind of time table to facilitate for the white-water rafting but it's unpredictable at best of times. Your return trip may be affected the same.


----------



## Magpie (May 20, 2010)

Yup, scrubbies aint real active this time of year. Haven't even seen one trying to eat the chooks and ducks for 6 weeks or so.
Wait till the wet rolls round again, they're every-bloody-where.


----------



## Waterrat (May 20, 2010)

Magpie said:


> Yup, scrubbies aint real active this time of year. Haven't even seen one trying to eat the chooks and ducks for 6 weeks or so.
> Wait till the wet rolls round again, they're every-bloody-where.


 

They are very active in summer, even now. What I meant; they congregate in the gorge to mate in the height of winter and that's the best time to see them there (Tully Gorge). After the mating season, they disperse into the surrounding rainforest, only a few local residents stay in the gorge.


----------



## affroalex (May 20, 2010)

where would be the best to see them i have come across a couple on the road here at night in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Waterrat (May 20, 2010)

affroalex said:


> where would be the best to see them i have come across a couple on the road here at night in the past couple of weeks.


 

I thought you were asking about Tully Gorge. ???


----------



## affroalex (May 20, 2010)

yeah i was, but if its to early on in the season i will plan it for later on in the year,


----------



## Magpie (May 20, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> They are very active in summer, even now. What I meant; they congregate in the gorge to mate in the height of winter and that's the best time to see them there (Tully Gorge). After the mating season, they disperse into the surrounding rainforest, only a few local residents stay in the gorge.


 
It's not summer now, I even had my jumper on yesterday.
Seriously, during the wet, we'd have up to 8 scrubbies in the yard of a night trying to get at the chooks, haven't seen one for 6 weeks or so.
They are not as active now as they are during the wet.
I'm sure you do see them in winter in Tully gorge, I'm just not sure why you'd bother when in the wet you can see them just about everywhere, without risking your life.
Even on our street we'll see one a week or so during the wet.


----------



## gus11 (May 21, 2010)

you'll find them anywhere in the wet tropics. Although its cold you can still find them. I drove home from tully to townsville, leaving at 11pm last night i found 4 on the bruce highway and it was roughly 19 degrees. so they are still out and about. also saw a brown tree and 2 fresh dead water pythons.


----------



## Waterrat (May 21, 2010)

Magpie said:


> I'm sure you do see them in winter in Tully gorge, I'm just not sure why you'd bother when in the wet you can see them just about everywhere, without risking your life.



It's very different Magpie. On the road you see one here and one there, whilst on a good day, you see 10 - 20 of them in the gorge. Males in combat, mating, sort of stuff you don't get to see on the roads.


----------



## CRIGHETTI (May 21, 2010)

i live in tully and i go snaking quite a bit up at the gorge and yes havent been seeing any srubbies but very big ones up there and you are better going during weeknight when the road it not busy dont go on weekends to much traffic and lots of dead snakes what i have seen up there scrubbies, brown trees , water pythons, jungles , carpets , slaty - greys and also small eyed snake (venomous), they look the same as slaty grey up there and the odd blue tounge lizard  i loove it up there its great


----------



## CRIGHETTI (May 21, 2010)

oh and go later a night like 9ish and do a couple runs up and down its about a hour and a half trip if ya going slow finding heaps of stuff


----------



## affroalex (May 21, 2010)

CRIGHETTI said:


> i live in tully and i go snaking quite a bit up at the gorge and yes havent been seeing any srubbies but very big ones up there and you are better going during weeknight when the road it not busy dont go on weekends to much traffic and lots of dead snakes what i have seen up there scrubbies, brown trees , water pythons, jungles , carpets , slaty - greys and also small eyed snake (venomous), they look the same as slaty grey up there and the odd blue tounge lizard  i loove it up there its great



is this on the road up to the gorge or just around tully.


----------



## CRIGHETTI (May 21, 2010)

the road to the gorge there is only one road lol


----------



## affroalex (May 21, 2010)

yeah i know that, i was ust asking if it was on that road or just around tully in general.


----------



## CRIGHETTI (May 21, 2010)

well i live out at tully heads ok and we find brown trees and jungles , water pythons scrubbies and the odd death adders in my yard but we dont see very many snakes out this way but about 3 months ago we found a 5 metre srubbie we had a piece of rope and we messured it with the rope and the we messured the rope and he was 5.1m and he was huge and strong massive i got photos of him but they wernt very good and that night we werent even snaking we were coming home from dinner lol


----------



## Magpie (May 21, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> It's very different Magpie. On the road you see one here and one there, whilst on a good day, you see 10 - 20 of them in the gorge. Males in combat, mating, sort of stuff you don't get to see on the roads.


 
Interesting. We get combatting and mating in the yard here in around Nov. Funny that they have such a diferent cycle in an area that is not very diferent or far away.


----------

